# Zillow Search



## debodun (Apr 29, 2018)

I just did a search for smaller homes than the monstrosity I have now. So few homes for sale with my criteria in this area (between $100K and $250K, centrally located to town, with 2-car garage, between 1200 and 1500 sq ft). They are either larger than mine or look more run-down than what I have or way out in the sticks.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2018)

That's a shame.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2018)

Just a suggestion Deb, but if I were you, I'd look into something like a condo or townhome, something where you wouldn't have to worry too much about maintenance or shoveling snow, etc.  I don't think it's a good idea for you to get into another house, especially one that is run down, the one you're in now is bad enough with all the problems and headaches.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 29, 2018)

I second that!

Sometimes the quality of life is more important than money.

I would also consider investing the money from the sale of the house and renting an apartment in an over 55 complex. 

I looked at a one bedroom in a senior citizen complex in my area that had a washer and dryer in each unit, emergency call bell, security entrance that requires a sign in, cable television, garage, shopping shuttle, community activities, etc... A one bedroom with everything included was approx. $1,250.00/month. I'm keeping the place on my list of options for the next move.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 29, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes the quality of life is more important than money.
> 
> I would also consider investing the money from the sale of the house and renting an apartment in an over 55 complex.



Well said Bea, especially when you get to be our ages.  Also think an over 55 apartment or other housing for the senior crowd is an excellent idea if affordable.


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2018)

I appreciate your advice. Two year ago I investigated senior housing in this area. They have two criteria - subsidized housing where there is an income limit (single person can't earn over $40K a year) or the ones that cost $5K or more a month for rent + utilities. I only net an average of $3K a month, so I'd be losing money in a place like that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2018)

debodun said:


> They have two criteria - subsidized housing where there is an income limit (single person can't earn over $40K a year) or the ones that cost $5K or more a month for rent + utilities. I only net an average of $3K a month, so I'd be losing money in a place like that.



Deb, don't consider it as "losing money", you're not losing anything, you're spending it to make the rest of your years that much nicer, safer and easier for you.  Money well spent in my opinion!  I suggest you start thinking of such things in a different and more positive way.  Remember.....you can't take it with you.


----------



## paxtonstafford (Jul 17, 2018)

Therein is the problem not poor enough to make the cut and few thou over the max ..yet not enough to live in something more desirable with more desirable neighbors...still I continue to look----


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 17, 2018)

Condos are nice. No more large utility bills, large tax bills, yard work and all the joys of winter an fall yard work and snow shoveling. Also much more secure from crime.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 17, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I second that!
> 
> Sometimes the quality of life is more important than money.
> 
> ...




That sounds like a nice place.

There is a senior citizen shuttle that comes to my local Aldi once a week. 
It's like an invasion so I try to avoid that day


----------



## Colleen (Jul 24, 2018)

debodun said:


> I appreciate your advice. Two year ago I investigated senior housing in this area. They have two criteria - subsidized housing where there is an income limit (single person can't earn over $40K a year) or the ones that cost $5K or more a month for rent + utilities. I only net an average of $3K a month, so I'd be losing money in a place like that.



Wow! Wish I had your income per month! I'll only have around $1800/mo. for rent, etc. I'm hoping I'll qualify for subsidized rent. Not sure how it's figured so I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## debodun (Jul 24, 2018)

I wish they didn't base it on GROSS income. NET is what you actually have to spend.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 24, 2018)

I am looking for a 1 bdr, 1 bath condo in my complex or the one next to us.  They are in a safe (if anywhere is safe anymore) place and close to everywhere I need to go.  I am slowly getting rid of books, clothes and furniture I don't need. The kids are getting what they want and I am only keeping the things that mean something to me. I used to mow, edge and landscape to my hearts content. Since my stroke 20 years ago, I am limited as to what I can do.  You adjust to life's changes and go on. I am blessed to be alive and enjoy my house plants and ferns on my patio.  I can grow fabulous ferns of all kinds but try to limit myself to a few as I don't have the room to handle them. Such is life!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I am looking for a 1 bdr, 1 bath condo in my complex or the one next to us.  They are in a safe (if anywhere is safe anymore) place and close to everywhere I need to go.  I am slowly getting rid of books, clothes and furniture I don't need. The kids are getting what they want and I am only keeping the things that mean something to me. I used to mow, edge and landscape to my hearts content. Since my stroke 20 years ago, I am limited as to what I can do.  You adjust to life's changes and go on. I am blessed to be alive and enjoy my house plants and ferns on my patio.  I can grow fabulous ferns of all kinds but try to limit myself to a few as I don't have the room to handle them. Such is life!



Terry, you can grow ferns?  IMPRESSIVE!  I call them potato chip plants, because that's what they turn into after two weeks under my care.  Don't get me started on orchids...  

Are you in a larger condo now and looking to downsize?  Purging possessions is an endless chore, or at least it feels that way.  My _stuff _seems to breed when I turn my back.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 29, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Terry, you can grow ferns?  IMPRESSIVE!  I call them potato chip plants, because that's what they turn into after two weeks under my care.  Don't get me started on orchids...
> 
> Are you in a larger condo now and looking to downsize?  Purging possessions is an endless chore, or at least it feels that way.  My _stuff _seems to breed when I turn my back.


Yes, I am in a 2bdr, 2 bath and feel the need to downsize. A lady starting a bookmobile is coming to get most of my books. I will keep my Gibran ones and others I love.  Ferns are easy to grow.  When I had a house and greenhouse and my mom came to visit, she wanted to know if I needed 40 ferns. I said, need, no, but want, yes. There were several varieties plus the large staghorns on the trees. I told the kids to only get me gift cards to Krogers, etc for gifts as I don't need anything else to dust.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Yes, I am in a 2bdr, 2 bath and feel the need to downsize. A lady starting a bookmobile is coming to get most of my books. I will keep my Gibran ones and others I love.  Ferns are easy to grow.  When I had a house and greenhouse and my mom came to visit, she wanted to know if I needed 40 ferns. I said, need, no, but want, yes. There were several varieties plus the large staghorns on the trees. I told the kids to only get me gift cards to Krogers, etc for gifts as I don't need anything else to dust.



For at least the past five years we've asked our kids to only gift us with consumables - and consumables that we'll actually use.  (Please no "interesting foods" like pineapple-jalapeno-mint jelly.  After sitting in my pantry for 3 months that jar is going to find itself in the trash.  Or perhaps the food donation box on the off chance that _someone _finds it appealing.  And no more liquor.  We barely drink anymore and our liquor cabinet is so well stocked that we could open a small tavern.)  

We are grateful that we've been so blessed as to not need any more "things."


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 29, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Yes, I am in a 2bdr, 2 bath and feel the need to downsize. A lady starting a bookmobile is coming to get most of my books. I will keep my Gibran ones and others I love.  Ferns are easy to grow.  When I had a house and greenhouse and my mom came to visit, she wanted to know if I needed 40 ferns. I said, need, no, but want, yes. There were several varieties plus the large staghorns on the trees. I told the kids to only get me gift cards to Krogers, etc for gifts as I don't need anything else to dust.



I would be interested to learn how you make out looking for a 1-1 condo. I wonder if there any in Houston.


----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2018)

My wife and I would really like to downsize. The problem is finding a condo that has ample storage, so that we don’t have to sell or get rid of everything. We have been looking for quite some time. 

We looked at a really nice 2/2/2, but the only storage was a space above the garage that had a pull down ladder to access it. At our age and getting older, I think that’s out of the question. It didn’t even have a basement. 

We thought about renting a storage shed, but then every time we’d need or want something, we would have to run to the shed. It just wouldn’t suit our lifestyle.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 31, 2018)

oldman said:


> My wife and I would really like to downsize. The problem is finding a condo that has ample storage, so that we don’t have to sell or get rid of everything. We have been looking for quite some time.
> 
> We looked at a really nice 2/2/2, but the only storage was a space above the garage that had a pull down ladder to access it. At our age and getting older, I think that’s out of the question. It didn’t even have a basement.
> 
> We thought about renting a storage shed, but then every time we’d need or want something, we would have to run to the shed. It just wouldn’t suit our lifestyle.




I've thought about down-sizing for years... only to find out that smaller homes in this area cost just as much if not more than my current 2200 sq ft home and those neighborhoods are not near as nice as mine.  Since communal living [apartments/condos] is not for me,  I've decided to stay put until an alternative arises that is clearly more beneficial.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2018)

KingsX said:


> I've thought about down-sizing for years... only to find out that smaller homes in this area cost just as much if not more than my current 2200 sq ft home and those neighborhoods are not near as nice as mine.  Since communal living [apartments/condos] is not for me,  I've decided to stay put until an alternative arises that is clearly more beneficial.



A friend cautioned me about exactly this, KingsX, because my husband and I are thinking of downsizing.  She said that by the time her realtor and various fees were paid she was pretty much back where she started price-wise except in a smaller home with less resale value.  

Moving to another area is a different matter altogether, of course.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2018)

Sometimes smaller is better. I've downsized twice, and am happy to be rid of the big house, all the upkeep, etc. I'm in a lovely 2 br. 2 bath condo in an immaculate, well-maintained building in a senior community on a golf course. It cost just under 200K.  

There are only two negatives that I can think of:  no big dogs are allowed (people do have small dogs or cats), and if you want to grill any food, you have to do it in the little park just outside of our building. Obviously, no grilling is allowed in a high-rise.  Other than that, there are many advantages, particularly the social activities.

For people who like gardening, we have a community garden where you can rent an individual plot for $5 a year. I am happy with container gardening on my enclosed balcony.


----------



## Victor (Aug 1, 2018)

The real estate websites including zillow and images are deceptive and  misleading.
I searched in 3 very different states and found that the condos, apartments, etc images
did not clearly represent the property. It's what they choose NOT to show you that matters.
When you go visit, you will see for yourself. The real costs of the property may be hidden also.


----------



## DGM (Aug 2, 2018)

oldman said:


> My wife and I would really like to downsize. The problem is finding a condo that has ample storage, so that we don’t have to sell or get rid of everything. We have been looking for quite some time.
> 
> We looked at a really nice 2/2/2, but the only storage was a space above the garage that had a pull down ladder to access it. At our age and getting older, I think that’s out of the question. It didn’t even have a basement.
> 
> We thought about renting a storage shed, but then every time we’d need or want something, we would have to run to the shed. It just wouldn’t suit our lifestyle.



Had a 105 year old lady give me some great advice:  "When I moved from a five bedroom house to a one bedroom apartment it was so stressful.  What to get rid of, what to keep, what will fit.  All that worry and stress and THIS is what we all end up with:  (she points as she lists) a bed, a dresser, a TV and a chair". 
 When we down sized that was our mantra.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 2, 2018)

Victor said:


> The real estate websites including zillow and images are deceptive and  misleading.
> I searched in 3 very different states and found that the condos, apartments, etc images
> did not clearly represent the property. It's what they choose NOT to show you that matters.
> When you go visit, you will see for yourself. The real costs of the property may be hidden also.



That is SO true!! When we moved 10 years ago from TX to PA to be closer to family, we found several homes on Zillow in PA to look at. When we got there and our agent was with us, we couldn't believe how deceptive the photos had been on Zillow. Now, almost every home for sale that is listed, the pictures are so terrible because the realtor's use their cell phones to take pictures. The rooms look dark and depressing!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2018)

DGM said:


> Had a 105 year old lady give me some great advice:  "When I moved from a five bedroom house to a one bedroom apartment it was so stressful.  What to get rid of, what to keep, what will fit.  All that worry and stress and THIS is what we all end up with:  (she points as she lists) a bed, a dresser, a TV and a chair".
> When we down sized that was our mantra.



You're right.  This is very good advice.  Thanks for passing it along.


----------



## DGM (Aug 2, 2018)

StarSong said:


> You're right.  This is very good advice.  Thanks for passing it along.


She was the only patron I ever kissed........I walked into the apartment building one day and she said she had been waiting for me to get a "Birthday Kiss".  I told her I never kissed patrons BUT when she told me she was 104 years of age I made an exception to my rule.  She was sharp as a tack and extremely interesting.  She outlived all three of her kids.  Yes, it is good advice.  I've advised many of my retired friends with it.


----------



## Victor (Aug 6, 2018)

When you see a stranger, help him with his load,
and don't go mistaking paradise for the home across the road.


Bob Dylan       good advice.


----------



## oldman (Aug 6, 2018)

KingsX said:


> I've thought about down-sizing for years... only to find out that smaller homes in this area cost just as much if not more than my current 2200 sq ft home and those neighborhoods are not near as nice as mine.  Since communal living [apartments/condos] is not for me,  I've decided to stay put until an alternative arises that is clearly more beneficial.



Eight years before I retired, we decided to hire a contractor and build our dream home and then sell it just after retirement. We built a home with just over 5000 sq. ft. with 5 bedrooms and 6 1/2 baths. It has a pool and is pretty well loaded. It's situated in a development with many similar homes with some that are larger and more expensive. They have had NO problem selling them. (Being located on a golf course helps when it comes to selling.) 

Over the 51 years that we have been married, we have accumulated a lot of stuff. We have been looking for a smaller place, preferably a condo. I told my wife that when it comes time to downsize, I am leaving for a week while she tosses away whatever she feels we will no longer be needing the rest of the way. She plans on donating much of it, but some of it is just personal junk that has no use to anyone else, so that kind of stuff will be tossed. 

BTW, we also owned a place in Florida at a naturist resort. It was a one bedroom, 1 1/2 bath condo with about 850 sq. ft. It sold in two days. We had owned it for almost 20 years, so we did pretty well price wise when we sold it. No one that I or my wife worked with knew that we owned it because people just do not understand the "naturist lifestyle." To most people, it just means that it's a place that is all about sex, which couldn't be further from the truth. In fact, our association had very strict rules about what a person could or couldn't do. They held it to a zero tolerance and any infractions would likely get you expelled. 

I also wanted to comment about pictures of cars being sold. If you are looking for a good used car and you use a website like cars.com, be careful. Some of those guys working in the social media department are very creative and have the ability to make a Chevy look like a Lexus. I drove a long distance to look at a high priced car that I thought was a good deal and I was ready and prepared to buy with cash in hand. The description, however, didn't even come close to the actual car itself. So, be careful.


----------

